# 2014 Nissan Pulsar air intake



## Broderkin (11 mo ago)

Hey guys.

Random question about my air intake. There's the intake pipe coming from behind the headlight, and just before it gets to filter there's a plastic moulding on the side. It doesn't have any electricals running to it and I can't for the life of me figure out why it's there. I'll take a pic in the morning but I figured I might see if anyone knows what it is by description alone. 😁👍


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a resonator and it works as part of the tuned/variable length induction system to give the engine better volumetric efficiency. If you remove it you will end up with less lower and mid range torque.


----------



## Broderkin (11 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> It's a resonator and it works as part of the tuned/variable length induction system to give the engine better volumetric efficiency. If you remove it you will end up with less lower and mid range torque.


Ah cool. Thankyou! I'll make sure not to muck around with it then 😂 so my next question is would changing the length of the induction pipe affect that at all? I'm thing about trying to get some cooler air flowing in by moving the intake but wouldn't want to compromise it's function.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Broderkin said:


> Ah cool. Thankyou! I'll make sure not to muck around with it then 😂 so my next question is would changing the length of the induction pipe affect that at all? I'm thing about trying to get some cooler air flowing in by moving the intake but wouldn't want to compromise it's function.


Changing the length of the pipe might or might not have a small affect on the tuning. The way the OEM piping is plumbed, it's bringing in cold outside air; I don't see how you could improve on that.


----------

